# Sticky  MH color temp differences



## Genin

Hey Guys,
I thought this would be good to share with you gentleman. I have pictures of my tank under the three most common color temps in MH lighting. I thought this would help others with their selection of bulbs they use for their tanks.

First:
Coral life 10K bulb 150w DE, PFO HQI ballast:
View attachment 114633

Second: 
Pheonix 14k bulb 150w DE, PFO HQI ballast:
View attachment 114634

Third:
Hamilton 20K bulb 150w DE, PFO HQI ballast:
View attachment 114635


I am using the Pheonix 14K because it is as bright as the 10K and has a very suttle blue tint to it. In the pics it appears darker and more blue than it is in person. It is actually very bright crisp lighting but still makes my corals stand out.

HTH any of you that may be looking into what bulb to get for your tank.


----------



## kingsnar

This should be pinned. I like the 14 k as well, it looks better. Now all you have to do is show me a 6700K bulb









PS- I hope this doesnt sound too newbish, but what is this purpose of different spectrums? It is just for looks?


----------



## Genin

hahaha, well i think I have found the one I am staying with but anyone else can post a 6700K bulb








.

I asked around and as far as I can tell the 10K and lower give higher PAR ratings (ie, more light for your corals). The 14K give lower par but have a nice spike in the 420-450nm light range so they help your corals flourese. The 20K have the lowest PAR rating but tend to have the most spike in the 450nm range. Your high light level corals will love a 10k bulb and will grow great under it, while your low light corals may actually become sick. I guess it all depends on what you are keeping. My corals are basically all medium light corals so I went with the 14k bulb (the pheonix 14k has just about the same PAR rating as the Ushio 10K bulb so I guess it's kinda strong for a 14k).


----------



## mykil73g

i dont know anything about this shizzle.. how come the first one looks "warmer"? the tanks looks great under ALL the dif.lighting..thanks for sharing


----------



## Coldfire

Genin said:


> i dont know anything about this shizzle.. how come the first one looks "warmer"? the tanks looks great under ALL the dif.lighting..thanks for sharing


The light looks "warmer" because it is a low K value. The higher the K value (e.g 14K, 20K, etc.) the bluer the light becomes. The lower the K value the "warmer" or more red, orange, etc. the light looks. However, as Genin stated the higher the K value the less intense becomes or less PAR they bulb has.


----------



## Raptor

Nice tank there joe!!


----------



## nismo driver

i think these pics need to be updated since the board upgrades seemed to have lost them.

it should also be noted that there are color diffeneces from one brand to another with-in each kelvin rating so th coralife 10k might be whiter then an xm 10k..


----------



## redbellyjx ©

Nismo...

Im considering XMs to replace my "stock" coral life bulbs that are about at the end of theirlife. From what i ve read and seen on another forum the XM 14ks are almost as white at the coralife 10ks and have more PAR.

so yes, if there is a new comparison, it should be kept within brands.


----------



## Apott05

i just purchased a set of ushio 10k. When i get them in ill be sure to take pics of them for you guys. I also have a link which is fantastic.

http://chrismorris.ca/250wcolour/

This link will load up and show you a whole bunch of different bulbs and you can compare them side to side. They also give out the PAR and such. Check it out.


----------



## redbellyjx ©

wow thats a really insightful link thanks!


----------

